# Braintan Buckskin Class - Dry Scrape Method



## chehawknapper (Jan 25, 2017)

I had posted that I would teach a class on dry scrape in January or February. However, two devastating storms have hit Albany and all my extra time has been devoted to trying to help where I can. My regular responsibilities at the park have consumed the rest. I will still try to provide the class but it will have to be much later in the year. I appreciate your understanding.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 26, 2017)

No I appreciate you helping your fellow man , not a lot of that going on anymore ... it is the right thing to do ....

When I came thru for our Frontier Festival it did my heart good to see the locals helping each other in the recovery efforts , showed real southern hospitality , I really miss that up here in the metro area ...


----------

